# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ > 100 рецептов для друзей >  Фирменное блюдо

## tanu_sha

Дорогие, друзья :Tender: !!! Приглашаю вас принять участие в конкурсе *«100 рецептов для друзей».* Это конкурс-марафон, состоит из 10 тем (созданных отдельно) . Победителей определим по количеству «спасибо». 
После окончания конкурса – рецепты-победители будут увековечены в форумовской кулинарной книге, которую каждый участник сможет распечатать дома, конечно если есть принтер… или в ближайшем копицентре, если принтера дома нет. Так же в конце года из 100 работ мы выберем самую лучшую (по количеству «спасибо»), автор которой и станет обладателем гран при :Ok: 

Пора ознакомится с *условиями конкурса*:
Один  пост должен содержать только один рецепт.
Рецепт состоит из:
- названия
- фотографии 
- ингредиентов;
- способа приготовления;
- комментариев (по желанию) – расскажите, почему для конкурса вы выбрали именно это блюдо или интересную историю, связанную с ним.

*Темы конкурса:*(созданы отдельно *в этом* подразделе)

*Фирменное блюдо* 
У каждого из нас есть блюдо, которое является фишкой. Готовы поделится секретом? 


 05-25 декабря выбор лучшего рецепта.

----------


## Окрыленная

*Салат " Лисичкин хвост"*
(рубрика *Фирменное блюдо*)

Селедка - 1-2 шт,
свежие грибы - 350-400г,
репчатый лук - 1 головка,
картофель - 2-3 шт,
яйца - 4шт,
майонез - 250г,
морковка - 3-4шт,
соль,
зеленый лук и зелень укропа или петрушки по- вкусу.
*Способ приготовления салатика "Лисичкин хвост:"*
1. Селедку нужно разделать на филе, вынуть все косточки и мелко порезать.
2. Отварить картофель и морковку до готовности, снять с них кожицу, остудить и потереть на терке.
3. Отварить яйца и мелко измельчить их, либо потереть на терке. Оставить часть измельченных белков яиц для украшения хвоста.
4. Поджарить, предварительно нарезанные грибы, на растительном масле.
5. Обжарить мелко нарезанный репчатый лук и смешать его с грибами, подсолить немного.
6. Переложить грибы с луком в другое блюдо, слив с них оставшееся после жарки масло.
7. Мелко порубить зеленый лук и другую зелень.
8. Выложить салат на плоское блюдо в следующее последовательности:
1 - селедка
2 - зеленый лук
3 - майонез
4 - картофель
5 - майонез
6 - грибы с луком
7 - яйца
8 - майонез
9 -морковь - на большую половину салата.
9. Разровняйте салат в виде хвоста, а на кончик положите измельченный белок, немного смазанный майонезом.

----------


## Окрыленная

*Салат "Белая береза"*

Ингредиенты:
куриное филе - 300-400 г, 
 грибы свежие - 200 г, 
 огурцы свежие - 2 шт, 
 яйца - 3-4 шт, 
 чернослив - 100 г, 
 лук - репка - 1 шт, 
 растительное масло (для жарки)
 майонез, 
 зелень.

Способ приготовления салата "Белая береза":


 1. Отварите до готовности куриное филе в слегка подсоленной воде.
 2. Отварите грибы в течение 10 минут, слейте с них воду , откинув на друшлаг.(кроме шампиньонов)
 3. Мелко порежьте лук.
 4. Отварите яйца и поставьте их под холодную воду.
 5. Нарежьте грибы соломкой или кубиками. 
 6. Обжарьте на растительном масле репчатый лук, затем добавьте грибы, посолите и поперчите по-вкусу, и жарьте в течение 7-10 минут.
 7. Нарежьте огурцы и чернослив (по-желанию).
 8. Выложите салат слоями в следующем порядке, каждый слой промажьте майонезом:
чернослив
 грибы с луком
 куриное филе
 яйца
 огурцы
9. Сверху салат украсить полосками чернослива, можно офрмить  в виде ствола березы

Не оторваться....

----------


## arkadi63

Всем привет и хорошего настроения.

      Идём на базар в зеленные ряды. Берём всего по пучку, что зеленого цвета. 
Щавель или шпинат (в классических рецептах - шпинат, но мне щавель больше нравится), 
зеленый лук, 
чеснок зеленый
Петрушку, укроп, сельдерей - вещи вообще вечные, крайне полезные, во многом незаменимые, бодрость, витамины и вообще, по секрету говоря, хорошее настроение наших женщин, при достаточном употреблении зелени в пищу их мужчинами. 
Киндза - зелень кориандра. Некоторые даже не знают, что это одно и то же растение. 
Реган, он же рейхан, он же базилик - кличек у него, как у матерого уголовника. 
Обычной перечной мяты. 
Понадобится примерно: 
Четыре-пять яиц, 
Немного молока и что-то кисломолочное - сметана, кефир. 
Ну и масло. В оригинале - сливочное топленое, но на растительном тоже прекрасно все получается. 

Готовить это блюдо - сплошное удовольствие. И смотрится, и пахнет так, что соседи заходят одолжить луковицу, ложку соли или еще что-нибудь - повод найти нетрудно. Делается все быстро, желательно на глазах у гостей и с их максимальным участием. Итак: 
Аккуратно моем зелень.
Запрягаем всех гостей резать всю зелень. Помельче. Мясорубка и миксер не годятся, так как выдавливают сок. 
Сами потихоньку взбиваем яйца с молоком (два яйца - столовая ложка молока). 
На толстой чугунной сковородке обжариваем в масле молотую зелень. Чем менее пахучая зелень, тем раньше ее на сковородку. Чуть-чуть - чтоб потемнела и осела. 
Смешиваем обжаренную зелень со взбитым яйцом и все вместе обжариваем на сковородке с двух сторон. 
Получившийся омлет посыпаем резаным укропом для пущей икебаны и обливаем холодной ряженкой. Режем на куски и обносим гостей с поклонами и байками (можно без этого, но будет не так вкусно). 
Вроде и все. Чудесный горячий завтрак. Кому мало - подрежем овощей или салатика. Можно с чаем, можно с квасом (если найдете) - с чем угодно можно, хоть с рюмочкой чего угодно. Солите по вкусу, чем меньше, тем лучше - во-первых, соль вредна, а во-вторых, в умных книжках написано, что это блюдо азербайджанской кухни, для которой характерен недосол (они даже местный шашлык - кебаб совсем не солят). Это блюдо - надо есть это горячим. 

Кстати, знаете, как оно (блюдо то есть) называется? 
………………….Чучу!............................... 
Не блюдо, а сплошные воспоминания. Поезд из Чаттагунги, Гленн Миллер, "Серенада солнечной долины" - в общем, те времена, когда еще ходили в кино. 

Приятного аппетита.
Хотел сделать фотографию – не смог пробиться к сковороде.
Шеф-повар Аркадий.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Не блюдо, а сплошные воспоминания


Узнаю непередаваемый стиль письма нашего форумского шеф-повара Аркаши. Так пишет, что слюнки текут...

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*Отбивная от Марийки* :Derisive: 

*захотелось и мне поучаствовать в кулинарном конкурсе. долго думала каким же рецептом поделиться?!
рецептов много, а вот фото фирменных блюд, увы, нет* :Meeting:  
*однако желание быть участницей справилось с моей нынешней хронической ленью и я приготовила вот такую вкуснятинку. хотя фото получилось не очень удачным, но все таки решилась представить его вам.* :Thank You2: 

[IMG]http://*********org/2006695.jpg[/IMG]

* Рецепт приготовления:

Берем мясо - можно взять свинину или говядину (телятину), конину, куриную грудку.
нарезаем поперек волокон толщиной 0,5-1 см (говядину/телятину потоньше) отбиваем с обеих сторон и в какой нибудь посудинке ненадолго маринуем, добавив майонез и любимые специи. 
в это время взбиваем сырое яйцо, добавив в него немного твердого сыра натертого на меленькой терке; 
в другую плоскую посудинку насыпаем припасенные заранее молотые сухарики (для панировки) перемешанные с молотыми грецкими орехами; 
ставим на плиту любимую сковородку  и включаем на самую большую мощность, наливаем немного растительного (рафинированного) масла.
как только нагреется масло шустренько кусочки мяса обмакиваем во взбитое с сыром яйцо, обваливаем в сухарно-ореховых крошках и обжариваем с одной стороны, переворачиваем и уменьшаем нагрев, - надо, чтобы вторая сторона "схватилась" как и первая, но не пригорела и мяско внутри не осталось сырым, а для этого немного как бы притушим под крышечкой минут 7-10, время зависит от того из какого мяса ваши отбивные. для свинины и курятины достаточно 4-5 минут.

пардон! совсем забыла про гарнир упомянуть - у меня вчера к отбивной был молодой картофель (на фото он вокруг отбивной пластиками). можно взять любые овощи, можно - рис, и любимую вами зелень.
так же к этому блюду можно подать соус приготовленный из сметаны с добавлением майонеза и измельченного чеснока.

Приятного вам аппетита!* :Yes4:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*еще одна Вкуснятинка от Марийки.

фото получилось ужасное, да и, честно говоря, не думала, что когда нибудь его покажу на публику.
но все таки решила поделиться с вами и этим рецептом, а без фото (предполагаю) рецепты не принимаются(?) 

название блюда пока не придумала, надеюсь кто нибудь подскажет как его назвать* :Thank You2: 

*Итак, приступим : 

продукты брала примерно в равных пропорциях ("на глазок").

берем молодые баклажаны, режем их вдоль на пластинки толщиной 0,5 см, минут на 15 заливаем соленой водичкой, чтобы ушла горечь, 
затем, обсушив салфеткой, с двух сторон слегка обжариваем на раскаленной сковородке. 
затем берем форму для запекания - слегка смазываем маслом, ровненько присыпаем панировочными сухарями и внахлёст выстилаем половиной баклажанных пластиков.
затем берем тонкие пластики сырой свиной грудинки (или бекона) и так же выстилаем следующий слой уже на баклажаны, 
затем слегка смазываем смесью (сметана, майонез, мелконатертый твердый сыр + специи), затем слой пассерованных лука и моркови, далее слой фарша (у меня был свиной с говяжьим пополам), 
и вновь лук с морковью, смесью смазываем, следующий слой вновь грудинка и предпоследний - баклажаны.
верх смазываем смесью и ставим в разогретую до 220 градусов духовку. 
сколько времени ушло на запекание не помню - поглядывала и с краешку наблюдала насколько пропекается.

получилось очень вкусно!

надеюсь и вам понравится* :Yes4: 

[IMG]http://*********org/1993401.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## aleks2656

Удивительно простое в приготовлении и очень вкусное блюдо!!!!!!!!!!!
"Пальчики оближешь".
Для приготовления этого блюда понадобится:
1 средних размеров кабачок
1 большая луковица
2 средних размеров моркови
2 среднего размера помидоров
2 зубчика чеснока
растительное масло, сливочное масло 1/3 пачки
 1 столовая ложка муки, соль, перец
сыр твёрдых сортов 200 гр. 

СПОСОБ ПРИГОТОВЛЕНИЯ
Готовим в толстостенной посуде( получается вкуснее)
В чугунную сковороду наливаем растительное масло, добавляем натёртую на крупной тёрке морковь и порезанный полукольцами лук. Слегка обжариваем, добавляем порезанные кубиками кабачки, обжариваем, накрываем сковороду крышкой
тушим 10 - 15 минут. Добавляем сливочное масло и порезанные кубиками помидоры, обжариваем. Муку разводим водой (150 гр), добавляем мелко порезанный чеснок. И всё это выливаем в сковороду. Солим, перчим по вкусу и тушим 2-3 минуты.
Кабачки готовы, выкладываем в тарелку, сверху посыпаем тёртым сыром и зеленью.   
ПРИЯТНОГО ВСЕМ АППЕТИТА И ЗДОРОВЬЯ!
Есть красивое фото этого блюда, но не могу уменьшить и выставить его!?:


Ура! Получилось!

----------


## тапочка74

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2126584m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Моя ливерная колбаса.
Отвариваем печень , сердце, легкое, сало и мясо. Потом все через мясорубку, поперчить по солить и чеснок через давилку. Заполнить кишки, перед готовкой проколоть в нескольких местах, проварить немного и на сковороду обжарить чуть чуть(на любителя). И готово!!!

----------


## тапочка74

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3028799m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
 А это мои колбаски. С ливером и фаршем.

----------


## тапочка74

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2125563m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3076926m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Роллы с семгой и морепродуктами( мидии, креветки, осминожки, кальмары)

----------


## Ольгица

> [IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2126584m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Моя ливерная колбаса.
> Отвариваем печень , сердце, легкое, сало и мясо. Потом все через мясорубку, поперчить по солить и чеснок через давилку. Заполнить кишки, перед готовкой проколоть в нескольких местах, проварить немного и на сковороду обжарить чуть чуть(на любителя). И готово!!!


Красота! Очень аппетитная колбаска. Никогда не думала, что такую можно самим сделать. Только вопрос: кишки в магазине не продаются, может чем заменить можно?

----------


## тапочка74

Заменить, к сожалению,кишки ни чем нельзя. Кишки на рынке продаются, но а я беру у своих родственников.

----------


## tanu_sha

> Роллы с семгой и морепродуктами( мидии, креветки, осминожки, кальмары)


А где ж рецептик :Meeting: ? Поделитесь :Tender: ?

----------


## тапочка74

Отвариваем рис( рис покупаю для суши), остудить, добавить немного в рис уксус рисовый.Беру лист нури, на него рис, с краю ложу полосочку рыбы( или морепродукты), потом полосочку сыра и огурец. Все завернуть ковриком для роллов и готово.

----------


## Подмосковочка

> рис покупаю для суши


Девочки! Уверенно могу заявить , что рис для суши можно с успехом заменить обычным круглозерным краснодрским рисом. Не помывать его и все! И дешевле и вкусно! делаю роллы уже давно, и могу сказать что на рис сверху можно положить обычный творожный сыр, который с успехом заменит  дорогостоящий сыр"Филадельфия"...Эх!!!! Затра опять себе наготовлю роллов!!! А всем желаю приятнейшего аппетита!

----------


## тапочка74

А я тоже сыр разный покупаю, и российский пробовала и с брынзой. Все вкусно!!!

----------


## Millana

[IMG]http://*********su/381062.jpg[/IMG]Фирменное блюдо нашей семьи "Манты". Каждый праздник или просто приход гостей сопровождается лепкой мантов разной конфигурации. Обычная лепка конвертиком или кулечком надоела, поэкспериментировав, попробовали слепить вот такие "розы-манты". Тесто замесить крутое из 1 ст. воды тепленькой, 1ч.л соли 1-2 ст.ложек масла растительного, 1 яйца и муки сколько возьмет тесто, чтобы было крутое.Накрыть и пусть полежит тесто минут 30-40.Мясо пожирнее прокрутить на мясорубке, лук репчатый тоже , специи, соль, чуть водички и хорошо вымесить. Чтобы манты получились сочные, необходимо брать 1 чась мяса, а 2 части лука.Если хотите манты -розы, то делаете 3 маленьких пельменя.Первый соединяете хвостики-бутон, второй и третий сверху прищипните за кончики.Если обычной формы, то на раскатанный кружок теста положить мясо и защипнуть в центре.Выкладываем готовые манты в мантоварку(у кого она есть, а кого нет-в смазанный дуршлаг) и на водяную баню на 4о минут.Приятного аппетита!!!!!

----------


## tanu_sha

> Фирменное блюдо нашей семьи "Манты".


Очень интересная форма. Любопытно, *Millana,* как такие манты лепят?

----------


## Alenajazz

> как такие манты лепят?





> Если хотите манты -розы, то делаете 3 маленьких пельменя.Первый соединяете хвостики-бутон, второй и третий сверху прищипните за кончики.


Ответила за автора. Попробую сделать на днях, интересный рецепт!

----------


## Millana

Alenajazz,спасибо, что ответили за меня.Лепите 3 пельменя.Один самый маленький, второй и третий побольше.Можно и пять лепесточков сделать.Если честно,то мне больше обычной формы нравятся, так как в мантах-розах много получается теста, гостям моим они все равно нравятся.Так что решать вам! Попробуйте и напишите свое мнение.   Манты обычной формы:[IMG]http://*********su/332370.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> Попробуйте и напишите свое мнение.


У меня нет мантоварки... Дуршлаг смазывать каким маслом???

----------


## tanu_sha

> в мантах-розах много получается теста, гостям моим они все равно нравятся.Так что решать вам!


Просто красивенько получается :Yes4:  Манты-розы можно делать для гостей, это точно :Yes4:  Спасибо девочки за разъяснения :Tender:

----------


## Millana

> У меня нет мантоварки... Дуршлаг смазывать каким маслом???


 Растительным маслом.

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Искусницы вы- супер- пупер. Случайно в темку зашла и ооооопаньки! А как вы колбаску красненькую делаете? Это что кровянка?

----------


## Нелля Хабибова

Самый вкусный шашлык от астраханских рыбаков! осетринку порезать на кусочки ( обязательно резать под углом 45 градусов), посолить. поперчить,затем мелко нарезаем один средний помидор, половинку зеленого яблока режем на ломтики, 1 долька лимончика,! красный болгарский перец- кругляшами нарезаем., лук красный полукорльца,все это перемешиваем тщательно и оставляем на 2 часа!  (пропорции примерно на 1 кг. осетринки) затем. нанизываем на шампурики чередуя осетринку с яблоками и перчиком! Жарим на мангале! готовится быстро! вкуснятина и объедение! Приезжайте . вместе сготовим и  покушаем!!!!

----------


## Анна Седых

И зачем я только открыла эту темку!!! Кушать захотелось!! А время 2 часа ночи!!!
К нам родственница приезжала с материка!!! А мы живем на о. Сахалин, Дальний Восток!! И хотелось порадовать чем-то оригинальным!!
Делала фаршированный кальмар!!
Тушки кальмара почистить,  нафаршировать рисом, заколоть зубочистками и в кастрюльку со смаетаной тушить с небольшим количеством воды!!! Вкусно и полезно, а  самое аппетитное это СОУС!!!

----------


## Aannaa

*Шампиньоны на углях*
Каждый раз, когда жарим шашлычок, обязательно готовим такие грибочки - просто пальчики оближешь!
Шампиньоны хорошо промыть, залить крепко подсоленой водой, и оставить на 30 минут. Затем слить  этот рассол. Грибочки хорошо смазать майонезом, добавить специи. Все это сделать можно пока жарится шашлык. Когда мясо снимается с углей, на решётку выложить грибы и запечь на углях, примерно минут 10. Всё, готовы. Аромат просто чудо! Приятного аппетита!

----------


## Melitto

Я вообще люблю осетинскую кухню.Даже пару рецептов знаю,но вот готовить маловато времени у меня.
Это просто здорово,что теперь домашнюю еду можно домой заказать.В частности вот тут http://www.***/ заказываю пироги осетинские (особенно хинкали нравится).

----------


## Елена Ильина

> но а я беру у своих родственников.


 Надеюсь ни один родственник при приготовлении не пострадал! (шутка).

жаль я опоздала с рецептами. Поздно увидела. А так всё вкусно пишут. Спасибо!

----------


## ATLANTIS

> Мясо пожирнее прокрутить на мясорубке, лук репчатый тоже , специи, соль, чуть водички и хорошо вымесить.


 Моя семья тоже очень любит манты...я на килограмм мясо беру килограмм лука и за место воды дабавляю молоко...получаются очень сочные и вкусные

----------


## Malinna

Прочитала темку....   пошла тесто замесила ,  будем кушать манты !!!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Галина Соболева

я для сочности еще кабачок добавляю. никакого постороннего привкуса, а соку!!!!

----------

